

Twetris: Play Tetris, gain Twitter followers - seto28
http://mashable.com/2011/07/04/twetris/

======
aorshan
this is so fun. I know its probably against the ethics of twitter and whatnot,
but I must say it is a fun take on tetris

------
iwwr
Twitter spam, nothing more.

